

Show HN: Accruto - We build your talent bench - simonmales
http://accruto.com/

======
Peroni
Trying it out as we speak.

One of the biggest issues with any reliance on recommendations is apathy. This
is usually counteracted by offering incentives (typically monetary) and even
that's proven to be relatively ineffective. Do you guys do anything to tackle
this apathy?

Also worth noting, I've been waiting for my 507 linkedin connections to sync
for the last 8 minutes. I've restarted the sync but this bit is incredibly
tedious.

~~~
simonmales
We have tried monetary incentives and found people are less interested to
scout for there peers. Friend helping a friend and/or colleague internally
recommending previous acquaintances we find encourages better recommendations.

The syncing job queue was hanging, I've restarted it and the remaining syncing
jobs have completed.

